# Amplificador Mosfet 250 w



## tupolev (Jul 29, 2016)

Hola, por aquí de nuevo y colaborando lo que puedo en esta magnifica pagina de electrónica, posteo este amplificador que ya tiene unos años, actualizado y con grandes prestaciones.
Espero que os guste, lo he probado en 4 ohm. sin problemas y a funcionado a la primera.

Saludos
Tupolev


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 29, 2016)

tupolev dijo:


> Hola, por aquí de nuevo y colaborando lo que puedo en esta magnifica pagina de electrónica, posteo este amplificador que ya tiene unos años, actualizado y con grandes prestaciones.
> Espero que os guste, lo he probado en 4 ohm. sin problemas y a funcionado a la primera.
> 
> Saludos
> Tupolev



Hola a todos , muy interesante ese circuito me guta el , pero creo que lo valor del capacitor del RED Zodbel estas equivocado , 68pF es un valor muuuuuuuuy bajo para andar en audio , quizaz 68nF seria mas factible    
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 29, 2016)

tupolev dijo:


> Hola, por aquí de nuevo y colaborando lo que puedo en esta magnifica pagina de electrónica, posteo este amplificador que ya tiene unos años, actualizado y con grandes prestaciones.
> Espero que os guste, lo he probado en 4 ohm. sin problemas y a funcionado a la primera.
> 
> Saludos
> Tupolev



Gracias por el aporte "Tocayo" 

Ver el archivo adjunto 140096​


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , muy interesante ese circuito me guta el , pero creo que lo valor del capacitor del RED Zodbel estas equivocado , 68pF es un valor muuuuuuuuy bajo para andar en audio , quizaz 68nF seria mas factible
> !Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Tupolev puso intencionalmente ese valor para verificar si en Grasil están atentos.


----------



## Cdma System (Jul 29, 2016)

Excelente lo tuyo Tupolev, lo mejor es que tus aportes son de confianza.


----------



## ProfeJuanAndrade (Jul 31, 2016)

Saludos y gracias por el aporte. Una duda: El 2n2904 se puede sustituir por el 2SA844? El otro esta mas caro que los MOSFETS donde vivo.


----------



## ProfeJuanAndrade (Jul 31, 2016)

Les comparto una reedición del diseño original de Tupolev en vectores. No lo he probado y le hice algunas modificaciones para los trimpots que tenia a la mano y los transitores (2sa844 vs 2n2904) que consigo mas facilmente por mi rancho. Por alguna razón me quedo de 9x6 cm pero comprobe los elementos y caben perfectamente. Espero poder armarlo durante la siguiente semana. Si ven algun error les agradeceré me lo indiquen. Nuevamente Gracias a Tupolev por compartir su trabajo. 


El archivo esta preparado para planchar.


----------



## mostrin (Ago 1, 2016)

Cual es es maximo voltaje de corriente directa con que se puede alimentar?


----------



## ProfeJuanAndrade (Ago 4, 2016)

Supongo que +-50V serian posibles, pero como los MOSFETS tradicionalmente no deben superar 18V en gate y no hay zener a la vista podrian terminar quemandose. Creo que me quedo con los +-42V del diseño original. Habra que simular.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 4, 2016)

En el esquema de tupolev resulta llamativo lo de los condensadores de 220 uF c/u en serie en la red de bootstrap y en la red de filtrado de fuente de alimentación hacia la etapa diferencial .

Por voltajes altos de alimentación, no creo sea, por estar esos condensadores especificados a 50 V de aislación cada uno y el rail estar a 42 V .

Por reducir el voltaje aplicado a cada uno y, por ende, favorecer una reducción en la distorsión provocada por el propio condensador, no creo sea, porque faltaría practicar lo mismo en la red de realimentación .

Para despolarizarlos, no creo sea tampoco, ya que la interconexión se efectúa de otra forma.

Saludos


----------



## ProfeJuanAndrade (Ago 5, 2016)

Tal vez tenia un lote de 220uF


----------



## moonwalker (Ago 8, 2016)

en estos dias si el Señor me lo permite voy a construir este amplificador, nunca en lo que llevo de construccion de amplificadores no he realizado uno con mosfets y este es bastante sencillo de montar; para voltajes mayores, pregunto de +70vdc, cuales serian aquellos cambios para que los mosfets trabajen adecuadamente??? no tengo muy claro los parametros de estos dispositivos, gracias de antemano colega por su respuestas y gran ayuda.. les adjuntare fotos.. Dios les bendiga


----------



## eldante (Nov 21, 2016)

se podra alimentar con una tension de +-25 ? es para probar la calidad de sonido.



el transistor 2n2904 es dificil de encontrar donde vivo, lo podre remplazar por alguno que consiga de similares caracteristicas?


----------



## el prinsipe (Nov 21, 2016)

tengo  entendido  que la  resistencia  del  febak tiene  que ser  iguar ala resistencia  que  van con la base  de el  transistor  de  entrada de audio,   y aquí  no párese así   porque  una  es  de 8.2 k  y  la  otra  de 47 k  si  algien  me  puede  explicar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 21, 2016)

el prinsipe dijo:


> tengo  entendido  que la  resistencia  del  febak tiene  que ser  iguar ala resistencia  que  van con la base  de el  transistor  de  entrada de audio,   y aquí  no párese así   porque  una  es  de 8.2 k  y  la  otra  de 47 k  si  algien  me  puede  explicar


Leé *acá *donde explica el _*El amplificador no inversor *_y verás que lo que tenés entendido no es cierto.


----------



## tupolev (Dic 11, 2016)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> En el esquema de tupolev resulta llamativo lo de los condensadores de 220 uF c/u en serie en la red de bootstrap y en la red de filtrado de fuente de alimentación hacia la etapa diferencial .
> 
> Por voltajes altos de alimentación, no creo sea, por estar esos condensadores especificados a 50 V de aislación cada uno y el rail estar a 42 V .
> 
> ...



Hola, esto de poner 2 condensadores en serie ya se vio en bastantes ocasiones, se hace por el tamaño de estos, precio y por la estética generalmente.
El montaje necesita 2 condensadores de 100uF 100v y por lo anteriormente detallado se usan
4 de 220uF 50v y con esto se obtienen 2 de 110uF 100v (abras visto PCB's de fuente de alimentación con muchos condensadores, serie paralelo).

Subo una explicación más detallada de esto en PDF.

Saludos


----------



## juanma2468 (Dic 13, 2016)

El transistor T4 debe adosarse al disipador junto con los MOSFET para regular la corriente acorde a la temperatura de los mismos?


----------



## tupolev (Dic 13, 2016)

no es necesario.


----------



## tupolev (Dic 13, 2016)

Foto del PCB del amplificador montado.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Dic 13, 2016)

Me sumo a la inquietud general de que en 2N2904 no se encuentra aquí en Valencia, yo personalmente por ahora no lo voy a montar, pero varios compañeros del trabajo no lo han iniciado pues no encuentran esos transistores ¿¿¿¿ Algunos equivalentes por favor ????
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Quercus (Dic 13, 2016)

Creo que cualquier transistor de los que se utilizan para entrada de señal, que aguante  80v  entre emisor y colector vale.
  MPSA56, MPSA92, 2N5401, 2SA872, 2SA1016/K, 2SA1084/5, 2SA970 …
  El transistor se ve que es “algo antiguo”.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Dic 13, 2016)

tupolev dijo:


> Hola, esto de poner 2 condensadores en serie ya se vio en bastantes ocasiones, se hace por el tamaño de estos, precio y por la estética generalmente.
> El montaje necesita 2 condensadores de 100uF 100v y por lo anteriormente detallado se usan
> 4 de 220uF 50v y con esto se obtienen 2 de 110uF 100v (abras visto PCB's de fuente de alimentación con muchos condensadores, serie paralelo).
> 
> ...



Los dos condensadores en serie de la red de filtrado de alimentación para la entrada diferencial no pueden recibir nunca voltajes más altos que 42 V (a no ser que se alimente al amplificador con mayor voltaje al especificado del esquema del primer post).

Si bien no lo he simulado, los únicos dos condensadores en serie que podrían recibir un voltaje importante serían los del bootstrap que, según mis cálculos muy aproximados, llegarían a unos máximos 79 V (estimación más o menos a dedo).

Lo que no me cierra en absoluto es el valor de la resistencia de 820 K en torno al multiplicador de Vbe, que, según mi opinión, debería ser de 820 ohmios, para que genere el voltaje necesario para polarizar adecuadamente a los mosfets.

Si no calculé mal, ¿cada fusible no debería ser más grande que 4 A como para permitir llegar a los 250 W?.

Saludos


----------



## tupolev (Dic 14, 2016)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Me sumo a la inquietud general de que en 2N2904 no se encuentra aquí en Valencia, yo personalmente por ahora no lo voy a montar, pero varios compañeros del trabajo no lo han iniciado pues no encuentran esos transistores ¿¿¿¿ Algunos equivalentes por favor ????
> Gracias y un saludo.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/2N2904-TRAN...825250?hash=item232d1e71a2:g:tqUAAMXQhpdR3-bq

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5x-2N2904-P...821115?hash=item3ac63a6dbb:g:zEUAAOSwnNBXah4z


----------



## leojavier (Dic 23, 2016)

Buenas!...mi duda es si se podria alimentar con +/-65V? habria que hacer alguna modificacion?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 23, 2016)

leojavier dijo:


> Buenas!...mi duda es si se podria alimentar con +/-65V? habria que hacer alguna modificacion?



Sip,     varias    .


----------



## leojavier (Dic 23, 2016)

Me lo suponia...jejeje...bueno entonces suponiendo que lo alimente con los +/-42v...tengo dos preguntas:

1- esta bien el valor de la resistencia de 820K que se menciona arriba en un post de diegomj1973?
2- Se puede utilizar en 4ohms?

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 23, 2016)

leojavier dijo:


> Me lo suponia...jejeje...bueno entonces suponiendo que lo alimente con los +/-42v...tengo dos preguntas:
> 
> 1- esta bien el valor de la resistencia de 820K que se menciona arriba en un post de diegomj1973?
> 2- Se puede utilizar en 4ohms?
> ...



Creo que hubo una letra de mas, el valor se me ocurre es de *4k7* para el preset y en paralelo otra de 4k7


----------



## leojavier (Dic 24, 2016)

Creo que no termino de entender o sino yo no me explique bien...en el post #21 se menciona algo sobre un valor de una resistencia que podia estar mal (820K) y queria saber si es asi o no...lo del preset que mencionas no se a que te refieres...te agradeceria que si hay que hacer alguna modificacion me la indiques...
Este circuito es muy interesante por lo simple y economico pero justamente dispongo de una fuente que entrega +/-65v y queria aprovecharla para algo asi...lo malo que dices que habria q modificar varias cosas


----------



## juanma2468 (Dic 24, 2016)

Leojavier, si te fijas bien en el diagrama original, veras que la resistencia del esquema de 820k, en la parte de la serigrafía está puesta como que es de 820 ohms, y si miras la foto del amplificador montado por tupolev veras que el puso una de 820 ohms. Lo que tambien note es que en el esquema hay una resistencia de 91k en el esquema, que luego en la serigrafía está representada con una resistencia de 39k y en la foto no se puede ver ya que esta tapada por los capacitores de 220uF, aunque se puede ver que es de precisión por lo que me da que pensar que quizás sea de 91k.


----------



## leojavier (Dic 24, 2016)

lo intente simular en el multisim y la verdad que en el oscilocopio muestra una forma de onda horrible...si alguno se anima a simularlo y aportar algun dato se lo agradezco


----------



## tupolev (Dic 24, 2016)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Leojavier, si te fijas bien en el diagrama original, veras que la resistencia del esquema de 820k, en la parte de la serigrafía está puesta como que es de 820 ohms, y si miras la foto del amplificador montado por tupolev veras que el puso una de 820 ohms. Lo que tambien note es que en el esquema hay una resistencia de 91k en el esquema, que luego en la serigrafía está representada con una resistencia de 39k y en la foto no se puede ver ya que esta tapada por los capacitores de 220uF, aunque se puede ver que es de precisión por lo que me da que pensar que quizás sea de 91k.



Ok juanma, son 820 Ohm. y la de 39k, no existe (blanco, marrón y naranja, corresponde a 91k)
que es la que está en el esquema y Pcb.

Os deseo una feliz navidad y un prospero año nuevo a todos.
Tupolev


----------

